# Gothic 2: Umstellung zwischen first und third person Kamera möglich ?



## MRiehm (19. Januar 2005)

*Gothic 2: Umstellung zwischen first und third person Kamera möglich ?*

Hi Leute,

ich zocke jetzt seit Weihnachten Gothic 2 und kann gar nicht mehr aufhören !!
(ich glaube ich bin jetzt bei gut 55 Stunden)

Jetzt habe ich auf der Rückseite der Verpackung gelesen:
"First und third Person Kamera frei wählbar"

Weiß jemand, wo ich das umstellen kann ?  
Bis jetzt läuft mein Kerl immer so 2-3 m  vor mir her.

Viele Grüße aus Khorinis - Michael


----------



## kay2 (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: Umstellung zwischen first und third person Kamera möglich ?*



			
				MRiehm am 19.01.2005 23:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich zocke jetzt seit Weihnachten Gothic 2 und kann gar nicht mehr aufhören !!
> (ich glaube ich bin jetzt bei gut 55 Stunden)
> ...



versuchs ma mit F


----------



## HanFred (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: Umstellung zwischen first und third person Kamera möglich ?*

stimmt, das steht auf der packung, aber ich habe nie was davon gehört. na gut, ich mag third eh lieber.


----------



## Marscel (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: Umstellung zwischen first und third person Kamera möglich ?*

Die Egoperspektive hat bei mir aber nur funktioniert, wenn man nicht kämpft.


----------



## dogday (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: Umstellung zwischen first und third person Kamera möglich ?*



			
				Marscel am 20.01.2005 08:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Egoperspektive hat bei mir aber nur funktioniert, wenn man nicht kämpft.



erstens das und zweitens ist mir bei gothic 2 in der ego-perspektive immer schlecht geworden. hab das bei keinem anderen spiel.

normalerweise bevorzuge ich ego-perspektive, aber bei gothic 2 empfinde ich die als unspielbar.

ansonsten kannst du übrigens noch mit dem mausrad rein- und rausscrollen.


----------



## davied (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: Umstellung zwischen first und third person Kamera möglich ?*



			
				Marscel am 20.01.2005 08:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Egoperspektive hat bei mir aber nur funktioniert, wenn man nicht kämpft.


Das Stimmt auch. Aber in der Gothic.ini im Verzeichnis [Gothic]\system gibt es den folgenden Eintrag:


			
				Gothic.ini schrieb:
			
		

> zDontSwitchToThirdPerson=0
> ; ... enables (1) or disables (0) auto-switching the camera to 3rd person during dialogs, interactions and combat.
> ; Attention: seriously affects gameplay if setting to "1", as everything can be done in 1st person, *untested feature *but fun


Einfach die 0 zur 1 machen, aber Gothic ist eher in Third Person spiel.


----------



## raisk (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: Umstellung zwischen first und third person Kamera möglich ?*



			
				MRiehm am 19.01.2005 23:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich zocke jetzt seit Weihnachten Gothic 2 und kann gar nicht mehr aufhören !!
> (ich glaube ich bin jetzt bei gut 55 Stunden)
> ...



Bei mir ist es außer F auch noch so eingestellt, dass ich auf dem Mausrad ran,-bzw. wegzoomen kann.
Du musst mal gucken, ob das bei dir in den Optionen auch so eingestellt ist.

MfG raisk


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: Umstellung zwischen first und third person Kamera möglich ?*



			
				raisk am 20.01.2005 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir ist es außer F auch noch so eingestellt, dass ich auf dem Mausrad ran,-bzw. wegzoomen kann.
> Du musst mal gucken, ob das bei dir in den Optionen auch so eingestellt ist.
> MfG raisk



Mit dem Zoom kann man auch quasi aus der Iso-perspektive spielen. Zoom bis zum Anschlag heraus und dreh mit der Maus die Ansicht so, das du auf den Typen draufguckst. Ziemlich unvorteilhaft in Höhlen und auch nicht besonders hübsch


----------



## MRiehm (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: Umstellung zwischen first und third person Kamera möglich ?*



			
				der_Menthol_Elch am 20.01.2005 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> raisk am 20.01.2005 14:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alles klar, danke Leute.

Aber ihr habt recht, die First person Ansicht ist nicht berauschend, es wird einfach nur das Männchen weggelassen.
(da ist Doom³ doch ein bißchen cooler (in der FP-Ansicht).
Ansonsten spiele ich lieber Gothic2 als Doom3. Da erschreck ich nicht so !!!

Grüße - Michael


----------



## Homerclon (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: Umstellung zwischen first und third person Kamera möglich ?*



			
				MRiehm am 21.01.2005 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar, danke Leute.
> 
> Aber ihr habt recht, die First person Ansicht ist nicht berauschend, es wird einfach nur das Männchen weggelassen.


Was denn sonst? Wird in anderen Spielen doch auch nicht anderster gemacht, die Kamere kommt an die Stelle wo der Kopf wäre und fertig.
Das es nicht so toll aussieht liegt wohl eher daran das alles für die 3rd.-Person ansicht optimiert wurde.
Ist auch gut so, ich will bei einem RPG den Helden auch immer sehen können.


----------



## HanFred (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: Umstellung zwischen first und third person Kamera möglich ?*



			
				Homerclon am 21.01.2005 01:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Was denn sonst? Wird in anderen Spielen doch auch nicht *anderster* gemacht, die Kamere kommt an die Stelle wo der Kopf wäre und fertig.


aua, autsch!  
ich bin ja keiner, der dauernd kleine fehler korrigieren muss, aber das tut mir echt weh in den augen


----------



## Homerclon (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: Umstellung zwischen first und third person Kamera möglich ?*



			
				HanFred am 21.01.2005 01:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Homerclon am 21.01.2005 01:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anstatt es nur zu markieren kannst du es ja wirklich korrigieren, ohne ändert sich nichts.

Wenn schon korrigieren dann bitte richtig!

....doch auch nicht *anderst* gemacht,....
besser?


----------



## PrinzPorno (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2: Umstellung zwischen first und third person Kamera möglich ?*



			
				Homerclon am 21.01.2005 08:13 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 21.01.2005 01:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*anders* müsste es heißen, es gibt keine Steigerung von anders


----------

